# granular forage preservative



## Keith (Aug 8, 2009)

hello-does anyone have any experience with this type of product-
does it work similar to/not as good as liquid-anything to look out for
any comments are welcome-thanks


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

When I was using preservatives the dry was a bacteria product. The theory was the bacteria will occupy the sites any fungus would find attractive and the fungus would never gain a foothold.

It works on condition. If there is enough material and distribution is even enough to fill each and every potential fungus site. That you do not push you luck. Luck starts to run out at about 22% moisture. 
What this is good for is to allow you to start baling minutes to hours before the moisture level is down to safe levels. (24%)

The more difficult to do is to bale with stem moisture but with the leaves so dry they will shatter. The Moisture may be in an acceptable range but half the dry matter is shattering off, and the other half is just waiting to heat and mold on you.

Using a buffered acid, liquid, is very little more costly at the 22% moisture level. A buffered acid will comfortably go up to 30% moisture, during the day. Cost is about double at 30% moisture than at 20% moisture. In theory you can bale up to 40% moisture using an ACID but the cost will be at least double the cost for 30% which is double for 20%.

And that is the way it was, in the bygone days.


----------



## chief-fan (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi. I am going to run Granules next year. I have talked to a guy that has used it for about 12 years now and has no problems with it. He sells mostly alfalfa/grass or straight grass. He bales at 19% or lower, puts on 3 lb/T for the grass/alfalfa and 4 lb/T for straight grass. Most of his customers are race horse people so they are fussy. The main reasons I chose granule is the cost ($1/lb) and no liquid mess. Using a Gandy box with 4 drops into the baler.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Appreciate the update and pointing out the strength of the product.


----------



## Keith (Aug 8, 2009)

I have found an applicator that has a blower feeding hoses to the 
top of the pickup-I guess a little different from a gravity model
will be going to look at it fairly soon I hope
anyone know if granular product is corrosive to machinery? ks


----------



## leo (Apr 29, 2009)

I use a proprionac(typo) works will but little pricey 25 cents per bale at 20-25% but dilute with water ,company tell u high rate to cover their ass havent been caught yet lucky so far i guess never tried anything else


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

So far as I'm concerned, the day we took the gandy's off, and started using liquid buffered prop acid was nearly the best decsion we ever made. Maybe it was the product we were using, but the dry stuff wasn't worth a hoot, cost a lot, and the application was very 'iffy'. If there was any moisture at all, anywhere, the gravity hoses would clog out of the gandy, or it would get clumped up in the bottom of the gandy. If you're gonna bale for the horse market, apply something that works, and something where you can monitor the rate that you're applying, or even change the rate on-the-go while you're baling. Monitoring the rate is VERY important - how cheap is the stuff if the applicator isn't putting any out? I didn't like that the rate was just a few lbs per ton of hay (which is the same for the acid) but the distribution was terrible. We later had a unit on a round baler (making silage bales) and it had a blower on it. That seemed to work - it dribbled out of the gandy to the blower and it would blow it into the hay, until the pickup grabbed one of the hoses and ripped it off.

I think the big downfall with a dry product is the application.

The dry product we were using was Silo Gaurd, and it was non corrosive..... I think the name would imply that it wouldn't work on dry hay...

Rodney


----------



## UpNorth (Jun 15, 2009)

Lots good replies already. On this topic of drying hay in general I'd recommend my article on this subject to you Keith though it's a litttle thin on preservatives--maybe I could revisit this again in a future article.

Reducing Drying Time of Hay and Hay Silage In the Field | HayTalk - Hay & Forage Community

As always an even, timely application is key to the success of any preservative.

hay-wilson: I'm surprised the bacteria product didn't call for application with water. The microbes will only act where they land and water should help even out the application. Seems like there's more success on later cuttings of hay and silage with the bacteria (mostly buchneri) when the naturally occuring populations are lower.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

You might include these links in your references. The graphs and charts are difficult to read, but I have used a coping machine to enlarge them and they are useful,

http://www.wvu.edu/~agexten/pubnwsltr/TRIM/5811.pdf

Management Tips for Round Bale Hay Harvesting, Moving, and Storage - Virginia Cooperative Extension


----------



## chief-fan (Aug 27, 2009)

I have heard that Silo Guard is NOT for baled hay, but for sileage. They even say so. Also the Silo Gurad is pron to clumping with humidity from what I have gathered. I think the location of the applicator tubes and the number of tubes is a key to making the granual work.


----------



## leo (Apr 29, 2009)

its is to bad that there isnt a product that works well for grasses besides loading it on


----------



## Feed Hay (May 30, 2008)

I see the Silo Guard folks have a product called Hay Guard...ist hat new? If not has anyone used it? The past two seasons have me beat after said I would use a preservative this year, but didn't. I do not do a lot acres, but enough is enough with the rain, but I hear alot of cons on the acid


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

It was before my time when the silo-gaurd was initially sold for dry hay, by the siloking guy. For wet hay it is what I would use. For dry hay. I guess the problem that I have is that I lump all dry preservatives in the same category. I do know that acid will work, it works well, but with our humidity we need to apply more than what the label calls for.

What sort of preservative do you have to mix and use within so many hours? I hear that on here all the time, and I have not seen it around here..... what is it?

Rodney


----------



## chief-fan (Aug 27, 2009)

Rodney R said:


> It was before my time when the silo-gaurd was initially sold for dry hay, by the siloking guy. For wet hay it is what I would use. For dry hay. I guess the problem that I have is that I lump all dry preservatives in the same category. I do know that acid will work, it works well, but with our humidity we need to apply more than what the label calls for.
> 
> What sort of preservative do you have to mix and use within so many hours? I hear that on here all the time, and I have not seen it around here..... what is it?
> 
> Rodney


One that I have information on right off is ECOHAY - Hay Inoculant. It is a concentrated powder that is mixed with clear water. The directions specifically state "Use within 24 hours of mixing"


----------



## leo (Apr 29, 2009)

i know that conklin product you do but its not legal in canada,chemical companies keep it out more competition,heard its the best


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

So this ECHOHAY stuff..... is it some sort of bacteria. Is it a lot cheaper than proprionic acid? It must have some sort of 'advantage' otherwise nobody would waste the time with it. What kind of applicator do you use?

Rodney


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

The Pioneer product was applied through the spray system designed for acid. It worked as advertised. Keep the moisture below 22% moisture and have close to perfect coverage. 
I used three spray tips on a small square baler, if I remember two 8001 tips and one cone tip.

The acid really is more reliable as the fumes will prevent mold from starting. At least I had greater peace of mind using acid.


----------



## chief-fan (Aug 27, 2009)

Rodney R said:


> So this ECHOHAY stuff..... is it some sort of bacteria. Is it a lot cheaper than proprionic acid? It must have some sort of 'advantage' otherwise nobody would waste the time with it. What kind of applicator do you use?
> 
> Rodney


First, I have not used this product. I received the information from a local feed ands farm supply manager that would lik to sell me the preservative. The info says " -the basic mode of action of ECHOHAY is competitive exclusion of spoilage sungi. The two strains of bacteria of ECHOHAY grow very rapidly, utilizing fermentable sugars and occupy spaces where molds and fungi would otherwise grow." Since this is a liquid it would have to be sprayed on but the info does not go into the application process. During baling, before on windrows or when cut. Sorry but this is all the information I have on it. I am not going to use any liquid so am not concerned about it.


----------



## John Anderson (Apr 12, 2010)

There should be some clarification on the types of inoculant (preservative) being discussed. As they are 2 different things. A preservative, is what it says. It preserves the crop in the condition that it is harvested (keep what you in the best condition possible). When adding acid based preservatives, you are asking the acid to "kill" the harmful bacteria that can create "waste/spoilage". Or make the environment such that they can not grow at a later time. Most all of these are propionic acid based. And yes even the buffered products are corrosive.

When adding an inoculant, you are adding live bacteria. These bacteria will grow and produce acid (generally lactic acid). Lactic acid the the strongest of the acids and will outcompete the other 'natural occuring' bacteria that can result in mold growth.
Inoculants with live bacteria can either be dry granular in form that are added as they come packaged (usually 1/2-1 lbs per ton of feed). Or they can come in a water soluble form ( a dry powder that is mixed with water) that is applied in a liquid form. Usually around 2 qts per ton is recommended for good/uniform coverage. The dry granular will have a slower response in the dry hays, as they need water to 're-activate' the bacteria to allow them to grow (to produce acid). The water soluble will be working from the moment they are applied to the feed.
The best place to apply a bacterial inoculant is in liquid form at the baler/chopper. This allows the bacteria to start working right away so they can have more time to produce the acid that is desired. And gives them more time to work against the 'bad' bugs.

As for the ECOYHAY product. I am aware of this product and it has been used very successfully over many years. Especially in the east central US. It is a water soluble (bacterial) inoculant. And as stated earlier, once mixed the label states to use it up within 24 hours ( i have been told if yo ukeep the tank of water cool/cold with ice the mix can be extended to 48 hrs). Though they will not recommend using their product on hay over 25% in small squares. 22-23% in rounds. And NOT to use it in large squares.

Horse people tend to like the bacterial inoculants as they do not have the "acid" smell that they feel turns the horse away from the hay.

I hope this helps everyone.


----------



## charon (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree to a point with what John Anderson explains about LAB's (Lactic Acid Bacteria) and that most granular and water soluble hay treatment products (non-acid types) use LAB's or a combination of LAB's and other ingredients to get the job done.

LAB's work BEST in forages that are to be fermented and usually range in moisture from 45% to 70%.

That being said the LAB's applied to hay with moisture in a range of 12% to 25% will have limited growth. Plus LAB's primarily reproduce in an anaerobic environment (no oxygen or highly limited oxygen like in a will packed bunker, silage bag, or upright silo). Baled hay does not fit this model!

Also be aware that live (viable) LAB's that are used in the liquid form and are applied at pressures that exceed 30 psi have a high likeyhood of being "killed" as the are sprayed on the hay. Many tank systems designed for acid application on balers do not limit the pressure because acid products are not affected by pressure.

The other affect of water soluble bacterial products is the relatively short time you have to apply them after you mix the bacteria and water. Most water soluble bacterial products should be applied within 24 hours or they may die due to the lack of something to "eat" and overpopulation within the mixture. These bacterial "wake up" when put into water and to keep them alike some type of "food" is usually in the carrier but in limited quantity. No one ever has a baler or tractor breakdown while baling, do you! And if that happens the parts are always available and can be installed in a matter of minutes. If you have this kind of good luck why are you baling hay, go buy a lottery ticket NOW!.

The last caution with water soluble bacterial products is that there can NOT be any chlorine or other anti-bacterial agents in the water. You will have "dead bugs" if the water is treated with chlorine or like agents. "Dead bugs" can do no work!

A granular (dry) product with a combination of LAB's and other ingredients that will prevent or limit mold, lower or scavenge up the oxygen that molds need to live, enzymes to break fiber bonds for better digestion in animals and helps feed the "bugs", with carriers that enhance and/or feed the "bugs" doing the "work" has proven for us to be a very successful product to market.

Silo-King® was first introduced in 1968 for fermented forages and today this ONE product is labeled for hay, haylage, balelage, silage, and cracked high moisture grains.

Please visit Silo-King® or contact us at [email protected] or more information.


----------

